
Want a high-performing developer team? Scrap the annual performance reviews - womitt
http://codingsans.com/blog/high-performing-developer-team-performance-reviews
======
downrightmike
Anyone like these reviews? They are useless. Where I'm at now on a scale of 1
to 5, the company makes it impossible to get anywhere near a 4, let alone a 5.
You could probably die working yourself to death on the job and still only be
a 3.

